# Die Antwoord



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

I was just introduced to this duo and now I'm fascinated with them.

Not something I would normally enjoy, but the combination of sound and visual is compelling.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/ZEFRECORDZ[/video]


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Can't say that I enjoyed it, but I did find myself transfixed through the whole video which says a lot about their ability to manipulate the human brain.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, them. I don't care for them. I didn't finish their video either. Guess my brain isn't as easily manipulated


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I can't tell if I find the girl hot or terrifying....


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Fap fap fap fap fap

ok, seriously, where have the mods gone? hibernation?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Fap fap fap fap fap
> 
> ok, seriously, where have the mods gone? hibernation?


Seriously dying over here.

Also, it is interesting how many fetishes violadude can reveal in one day


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Seriously dying over here.
> 
> Also, it is interesting how many fetishes violadude can reveal in one day


Oh I have many...most of which probably shouldn't be mentioned on the forum. :devil:

But wait, I can't think of a specific fetish that applies to this chick..I just think she's kind of hot, but only in the scenes where her hair is nice and she looks like a normal human being, which weren't many.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmm... chicks that look like normal human beings... interesting fetish you got there, violadude.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Hmm... chicks that look like normal human beings... interesting fetish you got there, violadude.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Without the visuals it doesn't seem to be very (or at all really) interesting.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> Without the visuals it doesn't seem to be very (or at all really) interesting.


I somewhat agree, although listening to a sampling of their other "songs" with headphones, is something akin to musical heroin. I know it's bad, but it feels kinda good. Damn my easily manipulated brain!


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

A South African duo, any discussion of their work is almost certain to provoke a fight amongst the locals. :lol: Seriously, people of Afrikaans extraction tend to assume that these two are representing the entire Afrikaans culture and that is explosive thinking.

I love the fact that Die Antwoord (which means "The Answer") draw so much attention. Definitely not a group destined for complete obscurity. In fact, I remember reading somewhere in the heated debate that they drew that they have been invited to perform at some very prestigious art gallery - it might have been the Guggenheim - the only South Africans ever to have been so honoured. 

This is a different version to the one I first heard. It is better both visually and sound wise. This does mean that it is easier to pick out the swear words in this version. 

South Africans are using "I fink you freeky and I like you a lot" quite a bit on Facebook, which helps with the visibility of the group, because it always has to be explained the first time someone runs into it.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Ugliness incarnate


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Music is not too bad but the video is nothing short of brilliant.



> I can't tell if I find the girl hot or terrifying....


Maybe you think she's freaky, but you still like her a lot?


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

Moira said:


> A South African duo, any discussion of their work is almost certain to provoke a fight amongst the locals. :lol: Seriously, people of Afrikaans extraction tend to assume that these two are representing the entire Afrikaans culture and that is explosive thinking.


Seriously, this kind of music could be done in any place of the world nowadays. However, I don't like fights and I won't say it if I go to South Africa.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

sah said:


> Seriously, this kind of music could be done in any place of the world nowadays. However, I don't like fights and I won't say it if I go to South Africa.


Indeed, sah.

I discovered them in a Facebook thread which lead to people being unfriended by others after the conversation got pretty heated. There were two separate threads at about the same time, and both were controversial, although the one stayed reasonably polite.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I thought the video was just creepy. But it matched the "music" nicely.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

It looks/sounds like Lady Gaga got a nose job and then got kicked in the balls.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I laughed and had to try hard not to give a like.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I just watched a couple of interviews and i must say i like their attitude very much.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I was disappointed to learn that Die Antwoord is an act  :lol:

Interview with Die Antwoord - Ninja and Yolandi Visser - Take No Prisoners 





Not So Normal - Max Normal Interview 





Still fun though.


----------

